# Table tennis near JLT/Marina



## coffeetea1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey there,

i am new in dubai, want to figure out where to play table tennis. Does anyone know a good place to play near JLT/Dubai Marine?

You're welcome to join and play together 
thanks!


----------



## sachinuae (Aug 18, 2012)

coffeetea1 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> i am new in dubai, want to figure out where to play table tennis. Does anyone know a good place to play near JLT/Dubai Marine?
> 
> ...


Hello

I live in JLT and my appt has table tennis facility, i am available to play in the evenings on weekdays and mornings on weekends....

Also if your interested in lawn tennis then i have access to tennis court in marina in my friends appt....

reply me if your interested to play


----------



## sachinuae (Aug 18, 2012)

hello....

we can play in my building, there is a facility for table tennis.... send me a msg on 0557895949

thx

S


----------



## Reza-- (Oct 5, 2014)

hi there
i would like to join and i have tenis table,
regards





coffeetea1 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> i am new in dubai, want to figure out where to play table tennis. Does anyone know a good place to play near JLT/Dubai Marine?
> 
> ...


----------

